# i just bought a minolta x-700



## spiffybeth (Apr 9, 2008)

it comes with the following

Original Minolta MD 50mm 1:2 lens with Penax UV filter
Minolta MD ZOOM & Macro 35-105mm 1:3.5-4.5 lens with skylight filter
Minolta Auto 280PX Flash
Coaster Camera/Accessory case
Vivitar Light Green NO 11(x1) 49mm filter with case
Quantaray Spot Filter 49mm new and unused in case
Canon Lens cleaning kit
Original papers
2 rolls of 35mm film





and what's even sweeter is that all my lenses from my x-370 will fit this body as well


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 9, 2008)

with shipping $203


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Apr 10, 2008)

too new stuff!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 10, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Minolta girl! 

Congrats and have fun with it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks, guys! im still excited!!!!


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw your cost there, Beth.  Actually, you didn't do half bad.  Enjoy the new gear.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 11, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> I saw your cost there, Beth.  Actually, you didn't do half bad.  Enjoy the new gear.


yea, i was pleased!


----------

